# Iphone 6 plus à 400€



## Kaellyth (19 Août 2017)

Bonjour à vous ! 

J'aimerais savoir si cet Iphone 6 plus est bien neuf et à 400€, ça me semble improbable, qu'en pensez vous ? 
https://www.fnac.com/Apple-iPhone-6...2b4e9513a6&ectrans=1&Origin=CMP_SHOPPING_MPGP
Je ne mettrais jamais plus que 400€ dans un téléphone, du coup attendre le 8 ne me servirait à rien  

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Kaellyth (19 Août 2017)

Sont ils obligés de marquer reconditionné ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2017)

Kaellyth a dit:


> Sont ils obligés de marquer reconditionné ?



Je pense que oui


----------



## Locke (19 Août 2017)

Kaellyth a dit:


> Sont ils obligés de marquer reconditionné ?


Oui.

Un reconditionné ne sera jamais un matériel neuf, mais un modèle qui a été retourné chez Apple pour différentes raisons, après 14 jours parce que ça ne convient pas, pour une panne, etc.

Ce matériel est remis à neuf, changement de pièces s'il le faut, remise en état de la coque extérieure qui ne présentera aucun défaut, aucune rayure, etc. Bref, il passera une série de tests très draconiens de manière à obtenir le label reconditionné. Il bénéficiera d'une garantie équivalente à celui d'un matériel neuf.

Le lien que tu mentionnes propose en effet un iPhone reconditionné, qui ne peut pas être neuf. Il n'y a pas tromperie, mais a priori tu ne connaissais pas cette possibilité ? De plus cet iPhone vendu par la Fnac est seulement mis en ligne, mais il est expédié d'Angleterre. Ca ne changera rien pour la garantie, mais tu ne sauras jamais quelle a été la raison du retour de cet iPhone. Pour finir un matériel reconditionné sera toujours présenté dans un emballage neutre et généralement blanc.


----------



## Kaellyth (19 Août 2017)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.
C'est quand même hallucinant qu'il y ai marqué "neuf" et en aucun cas reconditionné si c'est reconditionné comme tu le dis Locke. 
Pensez vous que dans les 2 mois je puisse le trouver moins chère ? 
L'iphone 6+ est il est meilleur que le SE dont beaucoup parlent ici ?


----------



## Locke (19 Août 2017)

Kaellyth a dit:


> C'est quand même hallucinant qu'il y ai marqué "neuf" et en aucun cas reconditionné si c'est reconditionné comme tu le dis Locke.


Il est bien mentionné *Etat du produit Neuf *ce qui ne veut pas dire neuf, il faut bien interpréter cette phrase. 


Kaellyth a dit:


> 1) Pensez vous que dans les 2 mois je puisse le trouver moins chère ?
> 2) L'iphone 6+ est il est meilleur que le SE dont beaucoup parlent ici ?


1) je ne pense pas, il ne faut pas trop rêver
2) oui

Attention ce produit est expédié d'Angleterre ! Alors, as-tu posé la question via la Fnac de savoir comment cela allait se passer si tu avais un problème ? Quel type de garantie est proposée, comment cela se passe t'il en cas de panne ?

Le prix annoncé est le plus bas des partenaires de la Fnac, car le prix de vente par la Fnac est  de 659 €.


----------



## Kaellyth (19 Août 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Il est bien mentionné *Etat du produit Neuf *ce qui ne veut pas dire neuf, il faut bien interpréter cette phrase.
> 
> 1) je ne pense pas, il ne faut pas trop rêver
> 2) oui
> ...



C'est donc dégueulasse et FOU qu'ils foutent ce produit là dans la partie "neuf" et pas "occasion et reconditionné" avec donc la mention "reconditionné à neuf" comme sur les smartphones de cette catégorie ...


----------



## Locke (19 Août 2017)

Kaellyth a dit:


> C'est donc dégueulasse et FOU qu'ils foutent ce produit là dans la partie "neuf" et pas "occasion et reconditionné" avec donc la mention "reconditionné à neuf" comme sur les smartphones de cette catégorie ...


Ben non, désolé mais c'est toi qui fais cette interprétation.

C'est pourtant clair, sur la page ou la Fnac vend cet iPhone au prix fort de 659 €, il est neuf…





…car il n'y a aucune mention.

Par contre sur le site partenaire sur lequel tu restes focalisé…




…ce qui est encadré en rouge est sans ambiguïté, donc il n'y a aucunement tromperie.


----------



## Kaellyth (19 Août 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Ben non, désolé mais c'est toi qui fais cette interprétation.
> 
> C'est pourtant clair, sur la page ou la Fnac vend cet iPhone au prix fort de 659 €, il est neuf…
> 
> ...



Je ne vois déjà pas de cadre rouge pour ma part. 
Je suis désolé mais non, c'est mal honnête, scinder quelque chose en deux pour au final vendre un produit de même type c'est mal honnête. 

https://gyazo.com/10f07abfca08bb3e624e746a0f457e0c

Il est bien affiché "neuf" sur tous ces smartphones dans la partie "vendeurs partenaires"
Contrairement à "reconditionné à neuf" dans la partie qui lui est dédié... 

https://gyazo.com/70ca41d7af8bf8cfacfe2a5189c2ffae

J'appel donc ça trompé les gens moi..


----------



## Kaellyth (19 Août 2017)

Ayant parlé avec la fnac : 





https://gyazo.com/ecf26a25491be6fe27cb490450be54f5

Maintenant, me conseilleriez vous de partir sur un téléphone qui vient (on dirait du royaume unis et si il y a un soucis il faudra leur renvoyer) OU alors pour le même prix 

https://www.fnac.com/Apple-iPhone-6-32-Go-4-7-Gris-Sideral/a10547733/w-4?omnsearchpos=1 Iphon6 32go vendu par fnac
https://www.fnac.com/Apple-iPhone-6...-Reconditionne-A/a10845314/w-4?omnsearchpos=9 Iphone 6S Plus reconditionné A++ par fnac 
https://www.fnac.com/Apple-iPhone-6...w-4?oref=4c1622ab-fba3-4745-bce6-a22b4e9513a6 Celui sur lequel je m'étais arrêté de base en 16go pour 400€ neuf du Royaume Unis


----------



## Locke (19 Août 2017)

Kaellyth a dit:


> Je ne vois déjà pas de cadre rouge pour ma part.


Le cadre en rouge c'est moi qui l'ai rajouté pour que tu comprennes le sens de la phrase. 


Kaellyth a dit:


> Il est bien affiché "neuf" sur tous ces smartphones dans la partie "vendeurs partenaires"
> Contrairement à "reconditionné à neuf" dans la partie qui lui est dédié...


Sur la page que tu cites oui, mais si tu parcoures une à une toutes les offres des partenaires en individuel tu auras bien cette même annotation…





…etc, etc.

Moi je ne conseille rien du tout, je précise tout simplement de faire attention au fait que sur le fond il n'y a pas tromperie, mais que la Fnac n'est pas en effet très claire et laisse volontairement une grosse ambiguïté.


----------

